# Does anyone use a prowler on here?



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got one of these babies on order

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=strength+prowler&_sacat=See-All-Categories

haven't really got a place to use it, maybe westons muddy beach will prove ideal.

Anyone else use this murdering peace of strength/conditioning/muscle building equipment?

Any tips?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

From what i've seen of them, you need a large car park or something like that, dont think it will work on sand lol.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

The sand is really solid in weston due to be wet all the time in the winter lol

Though borrowing car park is on the cards too


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Not heard about them been used on sand, im a massive eltie fts and jim wendler nut hugger though so ive heard lots about the prowler

I wouldnt buy one though, and would feel like a total nut case using on in public, but they sure look good.

Have fun with it


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just bought one last night for £75, picking it up tomorrow evening. Can't wait.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I would be interested in finding out how you get on with this.

I have not used a prowler myself. The closest I came was when I used to go round the downs with a piece of old carpet strapped to my back. The friction made it incredibly hard, but I felt great afterwards.

J


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Short high intensity burst is so much better than Yogging i know that so that why i like the prowler, i hate running


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't help but picture the local Weston hoodie brigade having a field day watching you drag that up & down the beach in the pi55ing rain!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I'd love to get one, but won't be paying £249 anytime soon!

I made my own sled with an old tire and chain. Thats a good laugh and a hell of a glute/ham/quad workout pulling that

Not sure about sand but if its very hard it should be ok. Carparks seem to be best, just find an abandoned one


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Me and a couple of friends use a proweler regularly as part of our rugby training. We take it down to a quiet car park at like 5:30/6:00 am so its quiet! Great for supplementing a lifting programme but even part for sports like ours! Heavy drags and short pushes etc are great for conditioning and speed development! Defrancos is a good site to look at for prowler drills


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I had to push my brothers car last night for about 75m as he ran out of petrol on the way home fro the gym. I insisted he stayed in the car and just steered so I could feel the full effect. I got a little speed up but the end wasn't coming quick enough, especially after half way. I found the trick was to just to keep my head down, ignore everything and just pump my scrawny legs like f#@k lol. I was thinking what a great workout it was and a shame I couldn't do it more often. If my gym had one I'd use it in their carp park, but wouldn't buy my own... enjoy though!


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

I've got a prowler similar to the one you have on order, i copied a picture of a prowler from elite fts and got the engineers beside my gym to fabricate it, cost £160..Wolverson ftiness and jason at atlasstones.co.uk also do prowlers..I use my prowler in the car park at my gym couldnt imagine gettin far with it on sand though, if you can use bumper plates as it is noisy as fook


----------



## nath1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Got my mate to make one who is a fabricator he did it for free (good mate). he did it on his dinner with some spear metal.I found one that was easy enough to make it's the Eco prowler he made it slightly smaller and it fits in my boot perfectly.I have used one from pullumsports.com that was about £350-£400 and mine is just as good.but if you wanting an easier design to get one made up look at the Eco prowler


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I found a disused airfield to use it in. I've used it twice, the first time my Mrs used it she wanted to puke, the second time, she felt like her childhood astma had come back............. good times.

Now just need to find somewhere to use it in bridgewater, shouldn't be to tough as the place is a little run down.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

hmm, maybe i should get one of these made up.

Or borrow a MIG?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I used to have a sled but only used it on grass, on concrete it made a right fckn racket, im guessing would be same with prowler.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes its noisy but your done fairly quickly as its an intense workout


----------

